# Working in Norway but living in Sweden. How and where will my wife get health care?



## Revetahw (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi everyone! 

I am a Norwegian citizen who works in Norway, very near the Swedish border. I am moving now to Sweden, also very near the border. I will commute across the border for work (roughly a 40 minute drive.)

My wife is a Russian citizen. Due to very stringent rules in Norway, we do not qualify for family reunification in Norway at this point. (The Norwegian authorities (UDI) demand that in 2016 my salary should have been at a certain amount, and my salary was lower than that amount in 2016. Right now my salary is high enough, but that does not satisfy UDI. They consider the previous calendar year.)

Therefore, I will move across the Swedish border, so that she can get a residence permit in Sweden under EU freedom of movement law. I would keep working in Norway, but live in Sweden with her. As far as I understand, this is allowed under EU law.

My question is about her health care. Would she be entitled to full public health care in Sweden? Or would we have to get a private health insurance for her?

What steps should I take for her to get healthcare?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't know the specifics about the Scandinavian health insurances, but the (very) general rule seems to be that, in border areas, you would have to have health coverage valid in the country in which you live (not where you work). For that, you should speak to your employer (assuming that your Norwegian health insurance is through your employer). And I would expect that the Swedish health cover that you employer would then provide for you should also cover your wife, according to the Swedish rules for their national health insurance plan.

If not - I suspect you may have to find a private health insurance for your wife in Sweden because even under the freedom of movement rules, the non-EU spouse of an EU/EEA person may have to prove that they have health coverage when they apply for the residence permit.

But the first place to check is with your employer to see what they know or can do about cross border health cover for you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Revetahw (Nov 1, 2017)

Bevdeforges said:


> I don't know the specifics about the Scandinavian health insurances, but the (very) general rule seems to be that, in border areas, you would have to have health coverage valid in the country in which you live (not where you work). For that, you should speak to your employer (assuming that your Norwegian health insurance is through your employer). And I would expect that the Swedish health cover that you employer would then provide for you should also cover your wife, according to the Swedish rules for their national health insurance plan.
> 
> If not - I suspect you may have to find a private health insurance for your wife in Sweden because even under the freedom of movement rules, the non-EU spouse of an EU/EEA person may have to prove that they have health coverage when they apply for the residence permit.
> 
> ...


In Scandinavia, very few people have private health insurance from their employer. Most people just use the public health care system, which they have access to whether they're employed or not. This includes me.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I would assume then that you would be covered under the Swedish system (as a resident) after your move - and that that system would also apply to your wife. Isn't the public health system normally based on your country of residence?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Revetahw (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm not sure. But I hope so too.


----------

